# gpart: No such geom



## henker (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello everyone

I have succesfully installed ZFS to root on one of my computers using the GPT method
Now I'm trying the MBR slice method because my other computer must dual boot windows 7 and freeBSD

Problem is when I try to gpart show ad0s1 or any other partition it tells me "gpart: No such geom: ad0s1"(or any other partition) eventhough it shows ad0s1 when I gpart show ad0 or gpart list ad0

I have tried it on 2 different computers with no success, and also tried on a virtual machine with freebsd installed

I'm using a freebsd 8.0-release amd64 dvd (8.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso)

If I missed any info you guys might need please let me know

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laogrymt (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,

Maybe the reason is that gpart not support ufs file system fully.

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php


----------



## henker (Apr 9, 2010)

I haven't tried to mess with UFS

All I did was follow this tutorial http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/ZFSBootPartition
There's no reason it shouldn't work


----------



## henker (Apr 9, 2010)

I found what I did wrong
I forgot to gpart create ad0s1

I dunno why it shows ad0s1 on gpart list ad0 before you gpart create it but it did and that got me confused

I'm sorry I opened a new thread


----------

